# Carlton 7500 , Vermeer SC752 or Rayco1672DXH



## Pollock777 (May 5, 2006)

I just want some input I'm looking at buying another stump grinder all right in the same price range. $13000 to $16500 Vermeer SC 752 846hrs. $16500 year 2000 / Carlton 7500 954hrs. $13000 year 1998 /Rayco 1672DXH 800hrs. $14000 year 1998. If I wait 2 more months I could buy a Carlton Hurricane with a 125 H.P John Deer 187hrs. year 2004 $23000. I've always leaned towards Carlton. I've used the 7500 I don't know about the other two or the Hurricane. Would like all the help I can get. Poeple are telling me Carltons are getting hard to get parts for? This the first I've heard and my deal told me not true? Thanks for any input. TONY:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dadatwins (May 5, 2006)

They are all good machines, I use the carlton 7500 daily I would only ask why only tow behind? I think for the $$$ a self propelled is much more versatile. I own a Rayco self propelled 1626A, not in the same power league as your choices but I can get to a lot more places than you can with those big drag alongs. My next upgrade will be a higher HP self propelled. JMHO


----------



## Pollock777 (May 5, 2006)

I have a new SP 4015 carlton 2-630A vermeers 1-1665AC Rayco I have a chance to get a 4400 self-propelled in the same price range as the 3 tow-behinds with 262hrs it's 1998 I was told that this year had problems with the bearings? any in-put on this move ? Thanks again TONY:yoyo:


----------



## Dadatwins (May 6, 2006)

Pollock777 said:


> I have a new SP 4015 carlton 2-630A vermeers 1-1665AC Rayco I have a chance to get a 4400 self-propelled in the same price range as the 3 tow-behinds with 262hrs it's 1998 I was told that this year had problems with the bearings? any in-put on this move ? Thanks again TONY:yoyo:



Don't know about bearing troubles on that machine, any stump machine will eventually have bearing trouble just because of the environment they work in. Bearing are usually an aftermarket item and can be purchased anywhere. I have heard some trouble with the 4400 series getting stuck a lot. Very heavy machine. Try doing a search of the different models and see what comes up.
Good luck.


----------



## jazak (May 6, 2006)

I would go with a self propelled unit. That price is a little high look in the treetrader, they usually have those for sale. Or treetrader.com and go to the stuff for sale


----------

